# Flux RK30 2013



## geolemon (Oct 6, 2012)

Since I decided not to gamble on rear-entry tech that isn't mature yet (decided I've been riding too long and want to prioritize feel), I've been led to Flux by some friends and specifically the RK30's... although the DS30's looked intriguing too. Sounds like Flux is best-in-breed as far as comfort goes.
I have to say, the urethane highback on the RK30's intrigues me most.

But an online shop had last year's DS30's on sale for $160 (retail is $260ish), so I pulled the trigger... unfortunately they screwed up and were out of stock (even though it didn't show out of stock until I completed the transaction, paypal, got a receipt, etc).

I called them up and they were cool though - they apologized, spent a good 20 or 30 minutes with me on the phone, really conveying how the bindings felt in use, compared to each other, etc... 
...and offered to knock 10% off any current binding they had. The RK30's are actually less expensive than the DS30's at any rate.

So I want to know - he offered he could sell me the RK30's for just under $190... that's still up pretty close to $200, probably will be with shipping (but no tax). 

So how does that compare to Flux prices by you?
What do you think of RK30's as almost-$200 bindings?


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm rocking some 12 rk30s on my park setup and they're great bindings. They are definetly a park binding so just make sure they match your board and riding style. That being said I really like the flux urathane highback, it's super soft side to side but gives pretty good response edge to edge considering.


----------



## geolemon (Oct 6, 2012)

Yes, in fact the resorts around here don't have much vertical and are 100% hardpack, so for a lifelong skateboarder like me (since the 80's), it's pretty much all like park riding no matter where you ride (even the park!). 
I'm looking for a good mate to my Gnu Park Pickle for some snow skateboarding.

And I'm sure they'll be fine for the 5 days I'll be in Colorado this year.

What did you pay for yours?


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Paid $105, end of season sale from dogfunk/backcountry. I was able to get about 15 days on them before the snow finally melted.


----------



## geolemon (Oct 6, 2012)

That's a pretty amazing price - less than 50% of MSRP apparently.
I'd pay that for last year's RK30's...
Anyone know anyone who sells Flux online? Maybe I can find a deal on last year's.

For this year's model - how is $190?
For that matter - is there any reason to get this year's model, for the RK30's? My understanding is there aren't any significant changes for this year.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

190 is still a good price. You can look, but at this point it's getting hard to find last years stuff. I think there were some small changes to the rk30s this year, maybe a different baseplate blend I can't remember. check out their videos on vimeo or home page, they go through all the models and updates.


----------



## geolemon (Oct 6, 2012)

bseracka said:


> 190 is still a good price. You can look, but at this point it's getting hard to find last years stuff. I think there were some small changes to the rk30s this year, maybe a different baseplate blend I can't remember. check out their videos on vimeo or home page, they go through all the models and updates.


They only have videos for this year's models, there's no references to last year, and they've taken down last year's videos.

I suppose I can Google some 2011/2012 pics and compare to 2012/2013 pics to see if there are differences that are apparent to the eye.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

The Highback is completely new, the interface from highback to heelcup is different, and new full EVA footbed.


----------

